

What Wayland Means for Developers - CrankyBear
http://blog.smartbear.com/software-quality/bid/241134/What-Wayland-Means-for-Developers

======
sciurus
Just a few paragraphs in, and I've stopped reading. This article is terrible.
The author seems to neither understand who's driving the Wayland project nor
the technical details of it. Case in point-

"Let’s start by considering what an end user will see. In casual language,
future releases of Ubuntu will base their graphics on Wayland rather than X.
Since Wayland is designed for 3D displays, the Linux applications of the
future will look three-dimensional!"

------
Nursie
Is it wrong to say 'hopefully nothing much' ?

I mean, unless you're a windowing toolkit dev, in which case it probably means
a lot of work.

And I know his is almost as much of a cliche as Gnome 3 bashing, but have
there been any developments (other than a one-off POC) where remoting is
concerned? I've been using that a lot this week.

~~~
anonymous
Hopefully all this work will only translate to changing the API used by Qt and
GTK to draw on screen and not a complete overhaul of X11. They'll take my wm
from my cold dead hands.

~~~
aidenn0
Did you read the article? All WMs will need to be rewritten, and must do
compositing.

------
cs702
TL;DR: Developers of graphical user environments like Ubuntu Unity will gain
the ability to deliver smooth, fluid experiences via the 3D compositor;
application developers will gain the freedom to do whatever they want with
their applications' graphics buffers, because the compositor will be
seamlessly combining all buffers on screen.

------
slacka
Yet another fluff article about Wayland. It's too bad. I'd love to see some
analysis of its potential and a comparison with OS X Quartz and Windows
aero/WDM. How does the performance compare to X? What GPU features does
Wayland expose that X doesn't?

------
ErikAugust
Wayland and Weston. A MetroWest Boston thing?

~~~
kibwen
_"The name "Wayland" comes from the town of Wayland, Massachusetts. Høgsberg
was driving through that town when the concepts behind Wayland
"crystallized"._ "

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wayland_%28display_server_proto...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wayland_%28display_server_protocol%29)

~~~
ErikAugust
Ha, I figured. Thanks for the reference.

